# New Build 14356 fail for deploy vcreg 1.5



## rickk182440 (Jun 2, 2016)

Good morning, today updated my cell 930 to the 14356 version and did a reset after the update, I enabled the developer and tried to install vcreg xap 1.5 at xapdeployer but is carrying and says the device did not respond to the program , did another reset and the same error happened , I think from that build they blocked this form of release , I leave here my warning , if resetting, already know that will only be able to unlock the Interop Tools app .

Edit: Good morning, about the error installing vcreg out, what I found this happening, is the bug build the @nawzil confirmed, is attached the print!


----------



## x_orange90_x (Jun 2, 2016)

Which version of the SDK Deploy tool are you using? Some XAPs will only install using the older version, 8.0, while other XAPs and APPXs will only install using version 8.1. Try both of them if you haven't already. Also, install Root Tool 2.0 first and  interop unlock the device.


----------



## rickk182440 (Jun 2, 2016)

x_orange90_x said:


> Which version of the SDK Deploy tool are you using? Some XAPs will only install using the older version, 8.0, while other XAPs and APPXs will only install using version 8.1. Try both of them if you haven't already. Also, install Root Tool 2.0 first and  interop unlock the device.

Click to collapse



I used Xap Deployer 2.0.7


----------



## x_orange90_x (Jun 2, 2016)

Install the SDKs and try with the Deployment tools in them. You may need to run the Developer Registration tool for each one first and login before it will let you deploy.

Windows Phone 8 SDK Lite -
http://itechgreet.blogspot.com/2015/05/install-windows-phone-80-sdk-lite-on.html?m=1

Windows Phone 8.1 SDK Lite -
http://www.windowscommunity.in/download-windows-phone-8-1-sdk-lite/


----------



## rickk182440 (Jun 2, 2016)

*error*



x_orange90_x said:


> Install the SDKs and try with the Deployment tools in them. You may need to run the Developer Registration tool for each one first and login before it will let you deploy.
> 
> Windows Phone 8 SDK Lite -
> http://itechgreet.blogspot.com/2015/05/install-windows-phone-80-sdk-lite-on.html?m=1
> ...

Click to collapse



look this error....


----------



## x_orange90_x (Jun 2, 2016)

Are you making sure the screen is not locked before clicking Deploy?


----------



## rickk182440 (Jun 2, 2016)

x_orange90_x said:


> Are you making sure the screen is not locked before clicking Deploy?

Click to collapse



yes


----------



## kukmikuk (Jun 2, 2016)

rickk182440 said:


> yes

Click to collapse



For deploying vcreg1.5 try WPPowerTools


----------



## Gh0s7_Dj (Jun 2, 2016)

Same error too, tried with both official tools and Power Tools.
I even unregistered and registered the phone again with Windows Phone Developer Registration Tool, still I get the very same error.


----------



## kukmikuk (Jun 2, 2016)

Gh0s7_Dj said:


> Same error too, tried with both official tools and Power Tools.
> I even unregistered and registered the phone again with Windows Phone Developer Registration Tool, still I get the very same error.

Click to collapse



Bad news...trying everything...deploying vcregs not working on latest RS after hard reset....((


----------



## s0rata (Jun 3, 2016)

Well, i too do the reset, and deploying app using the Application Deployment will not work, and you will face this issue on both SDK 8 and 8.1. Seem like they block it on this build.

Maybe need to go back to TH build and install the app.


----------



## ngame (Jun 3, 2016)

s0rata said:


> Well, i too do the reset, and deploying app using the Application Deployment will not work, and you will face this issue on both SDK 8 and 8.1. Seem like they block it on this build.
> 
> Maybe need to go back to TH build and install the app.

Click to collapse



make sure that you are having the IPOverUSBSvc running in Task Manager -> Services tab . 
Also I suggest you to use this app for deploy : Windows Phone Power Tools
wptools.codeplex.com


----------



## Gh0s7_Dj (Jun 3, 2016)

Why do you guys keep on saying to use WPPowerTools?
I already said it doesn't work, and it doesn't work even using XapDeployCmd. 
IPOverUsbSvc is not related, as I was able to deploy BEFORE moving to the insider build.

Btw rolled back to TH2 and I was able to deploy it without issues.


----------



## kukmikuk (Jun 3, 2016)

Gh0s7_Dj said:


> Why do you guys keep on saying to use WPPowerTools?
> I already said it doesn't work, and it doesn't work even using XapDeployCmd.
> IPOverUsbSvc is not related, as I was able to deploy BEFORE moving to the insider build.
> 
> Btw rolled back to TH2 and I was able to deploy it without issues.

Click to collapse



Second try, without success...on other phones with RS 14342 and th2 10586 .338 everything works ok, hard resets ok. Trying all phones on 1 notebook .... After hard reset  new RS 14356 can´t deploy anything...((   (IPOverUsbSvc enabled, using WPPowerTools and others..)


----------



## s0rata (Jun 3, 2016)

kukmikuk said:


> Second try, without success...on other phones with RS 14342 and th2 10586 .338 everything works ok, hard resets ok. Trying all phones on 1 notebook .... After hard reset  new RS 14356 can´t deploy anything...((   (IPOverUsbSvc enabled, using WPPowerTools and others..)

Click to collapse



But on build 14295, it works fine. So maybe the later build cause this problem.

If we have the .appx version of the app, we can install it using file explorer on phone.


----------



## rickk182440 (Jun 3, 2016)

IN THIS BUILD, Bug found in the deploy


----------



## x_orange90_x (Jun 3, 2016)

rickk182440 said:


> IN THIS BUILD, Bug found in the deploy

Click to collapse



Do you hard reset after EVERY new build update you install?


----------



## titi66200 (Jun 3, 2016)

For me, can't deploy Xap, Appx or AppxBunble with my PC in this build.


----------



## rickk182440 (Jun 3, 2016)

x_orange90_x said:


> Do you hard reset after EVERY new build update you install?

Click to collapse



yeah


----------



## ngame (Jun 3, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> For me, can't deploy Xap, Appx or AppxBunble with my PC in this build.

Click to collapse



I saw the same issue but on TH2 . try to unregister your device using WP Developer registration 8.1 then re-register it . 
my problem solved using this way


----------



## titi66200 (Jun 3, 2016)

My phone is InteropUnlock, i must restore this values before?


```
PortalUrlProd
https://developerservices.windowsphone.com/Services/WindowsPhoneRegistration.svc/01/2010

PortalUrlInt
https://developerservices.windowsphone-int.com/Services/WindowsPhoneRegistration.svc/01/2010
```


----------



## ngame (Jun 3, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> My phone is InteropUnlock, i must restore this values before?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



if you restore these values you will lose your interop unlock . 
Your phone will check for the real values of MaxUnsignedApp and then it will set it and you have to interop unlock your phone again.
So no need to restore


----------



## titi66200 (Jun 3, 2016)

ngame said:


> if you restore these values you will lose your interop unlock .
> Your phone will check for the real values of MaxUnsignedApp and then it will set it and you have to interop unlock your phone again.
> So no need to restore

Click to collapse



Unregister my 1020 using WP Developer registration 8.1 then re-register it and not working for me.

Edit 

After Hard reset same thing.

When trying to deploy

"Error: A connection attempt failed because the connected party did not properly beyond a certain period or an established connection has failed because the host connection did not respond.  "


----------



## ngame (Jun 3, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Unregister my 1020 using WP Developer registration 8.1 then re-register it and not working for me.

Click to collapse



OK So surely it's the build bug . still you can't sideload appx and xap and appxbundle ?


----------



## titi66200 (Jun 3, 2016)

ngame said:


> OK So surely it's the build bug . still you can't sideload appx and xap and appxbundle ?

Click to collapse



Can't sideload appx and xap and appxbundle and Can't deploy my app with VS Studio.


----------



## winphouser (Jun 3, 2016)

@ngame @titi66200 I have permanent interop and for me Interop Tools and Reboot app install fine by tapping in File Explorer. 14356.1000/640XL (I can't deploy xaps either. Haven't tried deploying appx/appxbundle from PC.)


----------



## titi66200 (Jun 3, 2016)

Found this
Build 14356 Issues: Set Photos as Lock-screen / background missing, Deploying apps broken
http://www.nokiapoweruser.com/windows-10-mobile-build-14356-issues-photos-cant-be-set-as-lockscreen-backgrounf/


----------



## G.moe (Jun 4, 2016)

The bug is also prevalent in Feedback Hub.


----------



## s0rata (Jun 4, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Found this
> Build 14356 Issues: Set Photos as Lock-screen / background missing, Deploying apps broken
> http://www.nokiapoweruser.com/windows-10-mobile-build-14356-issues-photos-cant-be-set-as-lockscreen-backgrounf/

Click to collapse



Ok, so this is the bug. We need to wait for the fix for the next build. 

But problem for unsupported device like mine. I do hard reset so the value of the registry revert back to the original and without these app, I can't get the update. 
The point is that i don't want to go back to previous build, it takes so long.

Edited: 
I have found a solution by using this app.
http://www.nokiapoweruser.com/inter...istry-hacker-that-doesnt-need-interop-unlock/


----------



## x_orange90_x (Jun 8, 2016)

There is a new Fast Ring build out today, 14361. In the list of Known Issues I've spotted this:

You won’t be able to deploy an app via Visual Studio 2015 Update 2 to a phone running this build. As a workaround – you can deploy the app by using the Windows 10 Application Deployment (WinAppDeployCmd.exe) command-line tool.
Read more at https://blogs.windows.com/windowsex...ider-preview-build-14361/#auDQu7XYVoYi2f6s.99

Those of you still trying to deploy to the previous build should try this it you haven't already. If anything its at least a warning not to update to this new build either.


----------



## ingcarranza88 (Jun 9, 2016)

Same issue with my 950... I hope there is a fix soon.

Enviado desde mTalk


----------

